# East Cayon and surrounding area



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

in Porterville on the way up from Morgan









In Morgan


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice photos. I have always wanted to stop and take some pictures of that last place. You captured it much better than I ever would be able to. 8)


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for your vote of confidence on that! Ive wanted to the same and I have an assignment on the nikoncafe to shoot things that are "weathered" and I knew I was heading out that way and wanted to grab it. Another thing I want to do is shoot those old electrical plants at the bottom of the canyons. Just got to find parking and the time when I wont get in trouble for being there.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

> Another thing I want to do is shoot those old electrical plants at the bottom of the canyons. Just got to find parking and the time when I wont get in trouble for being there.


You and I are on the same page. I have wanted to get some shots of that too.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Perhaps we should one day link up and try to pull something like this off. I know of the Weber one, the one in the Big(little too?) Cottonwood canyon and IM sure there are many others. It could take a whole year to get them all I bet.


----------



## Ry859 (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice


----------

